# Matzo ball soup.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mentioned I loved Matzo ball soup in restaurant. Daughter bought me this mix. I liked being served lol. But will try it someday. Very high sodium, 1130 per cup. probably why I like it but am being diligent about needless calories and sodium now. Dr. Appt in June and I’m 20 lbs over last year.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Jewish dish I believe?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You could make or buy more broth. Dilute out the salt.There's pre-prepared chicken broth that's low on salt. I find it super easy to just simmer a chicken or parts, in lots of water to make broth. Lots of recipes on the web for broth to go with the Matzo Balls. Make covered ice cubes out of broth for another time.


_Ingredients_: _MATZO_ MEAL (UNBLEACHED, UNBROMATED PASSOVER WHEAT FLOUR AND WATER), SUGAR, SALT, MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, ONION, PALM OIL, GARLIC, MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE, SODIUM BICARBONATE, PEPPER, DILL, CELERY SEED, PARSLEY, AND ANNATTO COLOR.
-Manischewitz



I can't believe it has MSG! I bet it didn't in 1888.


Another site has no MSG. Check your label. Maybe Kosher has no MSG?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... That's a _Blast_ for the past, I haven't even thought of in decades,......

Matzo ball soup,........

There used to be a truckstop, just south of Youngstown Ohio I think, that always had Matzo ball soup on their menu,......
I had a bowl whenever I was there, 'n haven't seen it since,......


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You might enjoy this website:


https://www.fooducate.com/product/M...Soup-Mix/864178E8-E10F-11DF-A102-FEFD45A4D471


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure it would help with the Matzo soup but I have been watching my salt also and it is tough to get foods to taste good. The Adobo seasoning by GOYA is helping me. Very fine grind and good taste allows me to use less and still get a good taste. Has some Turmeric in there as well.

As for the Matzo soup I'll have to get by listening to everyone here enjoying it. Anything that looks like a carb has to be avoided. And eggs, my always breakfast just fell off of my list. 
Sorry to drift.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Not sure it would help with the Matzo soup but I have been watching my salt also and it is tough to get foods to taste good. The Adobo seasoning by GOYA is helping me. Very fine grind and good taste allows me to use less and still get a good taste. Has some Turmeric in there as well.
> 
> As for the Matzo soup I'll have to get by listening to everyone here enjoying it. Anything that looks like a carb has to be avoided. And eggs, my always breakfast just fell off of my list.
> Sorry to drift.
> ...



Why no eggs?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

4 hours after eating I'm running to the porcelain throne every 15 minutes. Narrowed it down to eggs or coffee. Stopped the eggs and next three days, perfect. To test I went back to eggs for 2 days, not good. Stopped them again and that was 5 days ago and perfect again. Somehow my body has gotten tired of eggs, only been eating them for 50+ years.

Maybe in a month or so I'll test again with just one egg, was eating 3 every morning.

New breakfast meals are one of the frozen vegetables with whatever breakfast meat I want, actually not bad.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike, yes Jewish. Box says Kosher for Passover. 

Nik, no mgs on this box. Great idea substituting broth. 

Bondo, my dear little church lady aunt used to love eating at a truck stop in Ravenna, just west of Youngstown. We don’t have those truck stop diners around here. 

Bud, are you on Keto? Wonder if the whole egg bothers you or part. I eat a lot of just egg whites, low cal, protein an not cholesterol from whole egg. 

It seems the Matzo balls are made like dumplings. Who doesn't like dumplings!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Manischewitz is the only brand that has boxes without msg.

If still concerned about the ingredients, you can make your own with matza meal and baking soda (or is it powder), your own herbs and desired amount of salt.

The fake chicken soup powder mixes always have msg or something that turns into it and I would avoid them like the plague. First two ingredients are always salt and MSG!

The liquid broths can also have bad ingredients.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Bud, are you on Keto? Wonder if the whole egg bothers you or part. I eat a lot of just egg whites, low cal, protein an not cholesterol from whole egg.


Basically yes, but for years I have struggled to balance constipation and diarrhea and to now learn that eggs may have been contributing to that is good news. Breaking the egg down to yoke or white will be a future project.

I will need time to evaluate the "no eggs" effects on blood sugar and blood pressure. I have a complicated body.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> 4 hours after eating I'm running to the porcelain throne every 15 minutes. Narrowed it down to eggs or coffee. Stopped the eggs and next three days, perfect. To test I went back to eggs for 2 days, not good. Stopped them again and that was 5 days ago and perfect again. Somehow my body has gotten tired of eggs, only been eating them for 50+ years.
> 
> Maybe in a month or so I'll test again with just one egg, was eating 3 every morning.
> 
> ...



Coffee is a common reason for diarrhea. I remember from years ago, that many nurses wouldn't let one elderly woman have coffee in the am. Kinda mean.


One prof taught that eggs are the best protein for you next to eating another human. :wink2:
Hope you figure it out. Moderation in all things, I guess.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

***next to eating another human***

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


The way the Matzo Balls are made remind me of something I used to love and eat often. Falafel. First had it up near University of Fla. where it seemed popular, at least yrs ago. It made a quick easy substantial snack. But then learned how much sodium was in it and stopped eating it.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I really don't think sodium is that bad - the science is apparently not settled.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> I really don't think sodium is that bad - the science is apparently not settled.





If salt is bad I would be dead.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> I really don't think sodium is that bad - the science is apparently not settled.



It depends on the person. You can tolerate it all your life but then as you age, it can make you retain fluid and increase your blood pressure.


There's a delicate balance of electrolytes & salt can be a poison. Try lying, covered, in a pool of salt over night.:devil3:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don’t rush out and buy this box. It wasn’t that good. I’ll eat the Matzo balls but dumping broth out. Oh well.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

did u buy a box which included a broth mix?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes. Quite ordinary and not worth the sodium. But I was surprised the next day the Matzo balls tasted so much better. No nutritional value tho so unlikely to try again. 

I’m sensitive to sodium, which isn’t fair because I don’t like a lot of thing but I love salt and now often use salt substitute. My Dr said aim for 1,500 mg max


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just checked the label on my Adobo seasoning (basically salt) and it has 40% less sodium than my Morton Salt container, per 1/4 tsp. Plus I find it provides more taste with less amount. It is what I will be using in my final seasoning combination. I just use all separately now.

Bud


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Yes. Quite ordinary and not worth the sodium. But I was surprised the next day the Matzo balls tasted so much better. No nutritional value tho so unlikely to try again.
> 
> I’m sensitive to sodium, which isn’t fair because I don’t like a lot of thing but I love salt and now often use salt substitute. My Dr said aim for 1,500 mg max


The broth mixes are horrible, I can taste the msg when something like that is added. It only tastes good to people who are used to eating junk with artificial flavor and get desensitized.

As far as nutritional value goes it's slightly better than white noodles as there's egg in there - protein. Not great at all but there are worse things out there.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

True.


----------

